# Bows for spring turkey hunt



## Bowman2.0 (Feb 8, 2009)

What bows, how many pounds should you have to spring turkey hunt?


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

I use my same set up for when i deer hunt and change out the broadhead im using. I have a reflex set at 70lbs.


----------

